# Matte White, Matte Black and Chrome GTR's



## Vestitas (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey folks,

Long time reader, first time poster :runaway:

My colleague and I both bought our GTR's back in July, and have now finished with the wraps and had a photographer down to take some pictures so thought i'd post some pictures. Mine is the matte black, his is the white which he wasnt so keen on so has now had it chromed (the tart!!)

We've both had the wheels painted, and i've now had my calipers done in white too. I've also moved the plate to the side same as the white.

The white / chrome one also has Milltek Y Pipe, HKS Cat back and HKS Dump Valves.

The pair of them together










Got me calipers painted in this one 










Just mine:



















Just the white



















and now chromed!!!!


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

That chrome effect looks awesome is that still a wrap?

Matt black is full of win !


----------



## Vestitas (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeh the chrome is a wrap - done by raceskins up near Leeds - took 2 weeks to get it right!


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice Pics,

Interested in how the rear lenses were darkened???

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## Vestitas (Sep 22, 2009)

The painter smoked the rear lights with Smoke Film (think that's actually what it's called).


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Mad!

Are you in Sheffield?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That chrome looks really bad the white looks so much nicer wit hthe black at the back, and matt black is always a winner


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> Mad!
> 
> Are you in Sheffield?


You spotted the casino too


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

After living In Sheffield for almost 10 years....

Hills + Naps = Sheffield!


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

Now thats a Pair! - I love the 1st and 3rd pic - Opposites attract!

White calipers - something different I guess?, they look good too! :thumbsup:

I really do like the blacked out features on the white one especially the lights! 

On the chrome GTR, what ducts are being used at the back - above the exhausts? or is it a new aftermarket rear bumper?


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

awesome mate

all three colours

chrome certainly turns heads and its different but i think i might have kept it white

would have been a close call though


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

Great photography, think that matt black is the dog bollocks. Not keen on the chrome way to Chav for me!


----------



## Vestitas (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey,

Actually live up near Leeds (where the photo's were taken), so not too far from Sheffield!

The rear bumper is standard - the bits above the exhaust have just been left the original black.

Joe


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Cool! Welcome to the Wrap Club (although I know you actually had yours done before mine).

Who did your colleague get his Password:JDM rear wing from? Any issues? Shipping costs?
It's on my shopping list.

I was initially approached to do mine in matt black or white, but I'd already seen pics of both and decided to go, er, different...


----------



## Portnoy (Nov 28, 2007)

Ballpark cost?

They both/all look awesome.


----------



## Vestitas (Sep 22, 2009)

The rear wing can be sourced from HCC-Motorsport who are an official UK distributor for the Password:JDM stuff - not sure on the cost, but will double check and let you know - was fairly minty though....

The matte wraps cost about £1600 plus VAT and only take 2 days to do. The Chrome's alot more expensive and as I said, took a while longer to get spot on.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome mate really love matte black on 35's and the other one was so much nicer when it was white. Stunning cars nevertheless


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

I like the look of the white one.

The lower part of the rear bumper is white and also the side skirts....I am assuming that it did not come like this from the dealer?

Was it painted white or wrapped?


----------



## JeremyBlackwell (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow, the chrome one is really over the top! Very unique!


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

Were you in Urmston, Manchester a couple of weeks ago? There was a matt black 35 parked up that I had a close look at - Looked good, very purposeful.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

the chrome looks right tasty - strangely enough, this is how we always envisaged the Ultimate silver would look in the flesh


----------



## nige01010 (Nov 14, 2009)

Spotted this today in Calverley (Leeds) the chrome GTR and wow what a beast :clap: Sounds amazing.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Matt Black looks evil

Chrome however is an epic fail!


----------



## 3rd Shift (Sep 11, 2009)

This is a Masterclass in how to and how not to modify a GT-R. Hats of to you for the matte black. At least the chrome reflects all the :flame: this poor guy is getting for his bad taste


----------



## M-Power-2-GTR (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeh well matt black was last year
Chrome is frankly BAD

Mine is wrapped MATT GOLD. First in the uk.

And just for good measure, eisenmann race exhaust installed, The First in the UK. 

YouTube - GTM Challenge GTR Eisenmann exhaust

YouTube - GTM Challenge GTR Eisenmann exhaust

YouTube - GTM Challenge GTR Eisenmann exhaust

YouTube - Eisenmann Race Performance E60 M5 and R35 GTR by IND


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Those vids are all very well, but where are the photos of your car?
Easy to criticise others when you haven't posted your own up for scrutiny! :thumbsup:



M-Power-2-GTR said:


> Yeh well matt black was last year
> Chrome is frankly BAD
> 
> Mine is wrapped MATT GOLD. First in the uk.
> ...


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

If you go 88mph in teh chrome one does the flux capacitor kick in and bring you back to 1955.. Marty mcfly


----------



## M-Power-2-GTR (Jul 26, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Those vids are all very well, but where are the photos of your car?
> Easy to criticise others when you haven't posted your own up for scrutiny! :thumbsup:


Well U need to check my previous posts. The pics are all there. 
Also the sound files for the exhaust I will post soon.:thumbsup:

ps why "bling" a GTR??? No point making it look more expensive than it is!!!!!


----------



## M-Power-2-GTR (Jul 26, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Those vids are all very well, but where are the photos of your car?
> Easy to criticise others when you haven't posted your own up for scrutiny! :thumbsup:


Then again, just for your ease here's the link!!:thumbsup:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/124884-matt-gold-gtr-completed.html


----------



## Vestitas (Sep 22, 2009)

M-Power-2-GTR said:


> Yeh well matt black was last year
> Chrome is frankly BAD
> 
> Mine is wrapped MATT GOLD. First in the uk.
> ...


Hehe - how old are you - seriously. First in the UK - what do you want, a medal?

Personally I think the Matte Gold is horrendous, but it's all about personal taste I guess.


----------



## M-Power-2-GTR (Jul 26, 2009)

Vestitas said:


> Hehe - how old are you - seriously. First in the UK - what do you want, a medal?
> 
> Personally I think the Matte Gold is horrendous, but it's all about personal taste I guess.


Yes please, a chrome medal would be nice.


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Saw the chrome one this morning around London, was with our little convoy of TVRs:thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Meeting up with the photographer and the chrome car tomorrow for a quick photoshoot. 

Should be eye-catching!


----------



## Brian220 (Mar 10, 2005)

Spotted these two paired up in a magazine today, I think it was Banzai


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Looks great! I love the white and chrome ones.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Oh no now the gold one....you can buy a GTR but you can't buy taste


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

alloy said:


> you can buy a GTR but you can't buy taste


Totally agree


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Loving the matte black and white, personally i just think the chrome is too much but would still give both my bollocks to own any of them! Any hassle form cops about the chrome?


----------



## alternatengine (May 17, 2006)

white!!!! has to be white!!!


----------



## bobd (Mar 25, 2008)

M-Power-2-GTR said:


> Yeh well matt black was last year
> Chrome is frankly BAD
> 
> Mine is wrapped MATT GOLD. First in the uk.
> ...


Name change required perhaps you may wish to be known as Scaramanger. Gold ???????????


----------



## M-Power-2-GTR (Jul 26, 2009)

this board has a definate lack of innovators. Same old stuff, chrome and matt blacks, have been seen so many times. Folk need to think outside of the box..


----------

